# 32 ohms y 8 ohms



## El amigo electronico (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola a todos, este es mi primer post en el foro y mi duda es la siguiente: tengo un equipo de musica que poco a poco he ido reparando hasta que al final ha cascado por completo , este equipo de musica lleva consigo 2 altavoces pasivos de 32 ohms de impedancia y resulta que la salida de audio de mi placa base una asus p5q-e es de 8 ohms, ahi va mi pregunta: ¿Existe en el mercado algun aparato para acoplar los 32 ohms a los 8?? en caso negativo, ¿hay solucion? mas que nada es porque los altavoces estan en perfecto estado, algo viejos pero zumban de lo lindo  y no me haria ni pizca de gracia tirarlos.

MUCHAS GRACIAS  de antemano


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola.

Pones 4 parlantes de 8 ohm en serie hacen 32 ohm.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## bebeto (Feb 8, 2010)

El amigo electronico dijo:


> Hola a todos, este es mi primer post en el foro y mi duda es la siguiente: tengo un equipo de musica que poco a poco he ido reparando hasta que al final ha cascado por completo , este equipo de musica lleva consigo 2 altavoces pasivos de 32 ohms de impedancia y resulta que la salida de audio de mi placa base una asus p5q-e es de 8 ohms, ahi va mi pregunta: ¿Existe en el mercado algun aparato para acoplar los 32 ohms a los 8?? en caso negativo, ¿hay solucion? mas que nada es porque los altavoces estan en perfecto estado, algo viejos pero zumban de lo lindo  y no me haria ni pizca de gracia tirarlos.
> 
> MUCHAS GRACIAS de antemano


 

por lo que entiendo tenes unos parlantes que tienen una bobina de 32 ohms

y tenes una placa que tiene una salida con una impedancia minima de 8 ohms...  

si es asi y no alrevez... no hay problema de conectar los parlantes de 32 ohms ya que la impedacia minima del amplificador es de 8 ohms si tus parlantes serian menores a 8 ohms se recalentaria y luego quemaria la placa.

( lo que si va a dismunuir la potencia )


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 8, 2010)

Se supone que vas a conectar las bocinas a travez del amplificador de dichas bocinas y así despues conectarás la salida de auriculares de tu placa base a la entrada auxiliar de tu amplificador. Por que si quieres conectar solo las bocinas a travez de la señal, no vas a oir nada... bueno, solo un poco.

Saludos!!!


----------



## El amigo electronico (Feb 9, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Se supone que vas a conectar las bocinas a travez del amplificador de dichas bocinas y así despues conectarás la salida de auriculares de tu placa base a la entrada auxiliar de tu amplificador. Por que si quieres conectar solo las bocinas a travez de la señal, no vas a oir nada... bueno, solo un poco.
> 
> Saludos!!!



lo has pillado, aora que tipo de amplificador uso?? se puede comprar?? si no es muy complejo podria hacerlo yo mismo en una placa uniprim pero casi que por fiabilidad prefiero comparlo 

sorry pero no  tengo dos altavoces de 32 ohms cada uno, y la salida de audio/auriculares es de 8ohm de impedancia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2010)

*El Amigo Electrónico* , si quieres conectar directamente las bocinas a la _Asus_ , no hay riesgo , solo que van a sonar muy muy bajo  como ya te dijo *Tacatomon*.

La mejor solución es usar el amplificador que reparaste con sus respectivos parlantes conectando su entrada de señal a la _Asus_ , como también te sugirió *Tacatomon*.

Me cabe la duda si los parlantes son de 32 ohms y si no son de *3,2 ohms* que era un valor muy usado hace años para obtener buenas potencias a partir de bajas tensiones , como por ejemplo en los automotores.- ¡ ESO CAMBIARÍA LA CUESTIÓN !

Una solución sería ponerle transformadores adaptadores de impedancia, pero no veo de 32 ohms , solo hasta 16 .

http://www.monacor-spain.net/module...&NumSubCat=209&Novedades=&field=PAG&order=ASC

Si en realidad son de 32 ohms , o se pueden construir ambos transformadores o se puede probar una *CHAPUZA INMUNDA*  , consiste en utilizar un transformador común (no conmutada) de 110 Vca a 30 Vca como adaptador  , la parte de 110 Vca conectada al parlante (32 ohms) y la de 30 Vca la salida de la Asus (8 ohms)   .

 . . . Esperando la guadaña    . . .


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 9, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *El Amigo Electrónico* , si quieres...
> 
> . . . Esperando la guadaña    . . .



Tranquilo compañero 2metros, estamos aquí para aprender, nadie te va a decapitar. y sobre lo del trafo, no me lo sabia. Habrá que probar.

Saludos


----------



## El amigo electronico (Feb 10, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *El Amigo Electrónico* , si quieres conectar directamente las bocinas a la _Asus_ , no hay riesgo , solo que van a sonar muy muy bajo  como ya te dijo *Tacatomon*.
> 
> La mejor solución es usar el amplificador que reparaste con sus respectivos parlantes conectando su entrada de señal a la _Asus_ , como también te sugirió *Tacatomon*.
> 
> ...



jajajaja ok ok  lo de ti primer parrafo es correcto, los altavoces se escuchan pero muy bajos de volumen, probare con lo que has dicho, desmontare el amplificador del equipo de musica y probare haber, con respecto a lo de impedancias de 3.2... no sabia que eso exixtia.


Lo dicho, probare con el amplificador, ya me las apañare para que quede bonito 

MUCHAS GRACIAS - ya os cuento si funciona o no


----------

